# Demo Saw Dust Collection



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I want to know how they get the curved lines drawn on the pavers. I would consider doing these jobs, even took classes years ago from ICPI, but it's so dam hot and humid in florida, no way in (Florida)hell.


Thats some hardscaping magic I think :thumbup:

I would use a line with a pencil but im sure thats not how they did it with the pavers in the way and all.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Put snap edging together make a curve make marks measure width repeat


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahh, the edging as a guide, at least on the truck, they cement the edges around here, honestly that's all I look at when going up to houses, how nice the cuts look.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Tie a rope/chain to the saw, tie the other end to a stake at the center of the radius,... note the depth of notch cut. Did they use a grinder/skil saw to 'lay out" the curve.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I was thinking they used a marker otherwise there might be a double cut if the second saw was off a bit. 
I saw another crew on a pool deck using a metal cutting chop saw breathing the dust of course.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

If I can't pull a radius with a string or tap, I just use a piece of 1/2" pvc conduit. Then mark with a marker.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I ordered the guzzler one whatever it's called. Eying a vac at the moment. Hard to spend 1k on a freakin vac.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I am going to order that dust devil separator unit. Whatever it's called.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I considered it but it adds complications to the shop vac. For the right price its acceptable, but It would need to be fastened to the main vac. 

Ive been looking over these vacs, with a 2" hose especially they have outstanding CFM[s and H2O lift. I almost sound like I know what im talking about. 

Anyhow, the lest expensive one which should handle demo saw dust and grinders with out an issue is 390 with the 1 1.5 hose, or 440 with the 2" hose- which is going to work better for large volumes of dust. 

Im going to call them this week and clarify the method the vac uses to clean the filter as it operates. If the filter will not get clogged at all during operation it is the lest expensive saw on the market capable of sucking 14" saw blade dust. 

If I dont get a good feeling from them when I call ill go back to the drawing board. 

http://www.icscompany.net/DC-1-Motor_vacuum.htm


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not happy about it but I have two cdc Larue pb-1250's @4-5k$ and I need two more for grinding thinset.
For outside there may be problems with the dust being damp and kind of "solidify" or clump onto filters. Being in Florida with humidity and the design of filters being in a wedge design they don't "self clean" as well as what I think the word "self clean" means.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

JBM said:


> Ive been looking over these vacs, with a 2" hose especially they have outstanding CFM[s and H2O lift. I almost sound like I know what im talking about.
> 
> If I dont get a good feeling from them when I call ill go back to the drawing board.
> 
> http://www.icscompany.net/DC-1-Motor_vacuum.htm


I'm also in the market for a new vac.
They sound pretty good at a fraction of the cost of other "sweep" vacs. even when including the power station.
I especially like the HD hold down clamps with urethane gasket.
I might jump right on the DD1500.
Keep us posted.

Thanks,
D.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I am also in agreement that the 1500 would be the better choice. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOwe-9vcaDA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMfchR74yLA


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

That is one strong vac.

I could not imagine doing too much surface grinding with it though...
...Unless of course you wanted Popeye arms. :sailor: Gagaga

The dust directors are a bit pricey compared to others on the market, although I do like the full view of the blade on the 4.5".

Of course I have the 14" Partner, which they did not mention, however while looking at other similar dust collectors, I think Partner mounts as Husky.
Would love to have one, but will have to wait for the next sizable serpentine walkway.

Thanks again,
D.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

So I hooked the dust deputy up. I'm going to need a bigger vac . I called the company and they recommend 80-100" of water lift. The biggest HomeCheapo one I could find is only about 30. It seems to work pretty good. It's a bit of an inconvenience, but I figured that it would be. You need to draw the cut towards you at all times. 
They were very helpful when I called .
I'd rather be wet cutting, but this will work for now.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

What does it do if you don't pull it towards you? Does it catch anything?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

The DD1000 has 140CFM and 93 H2o lift for twice the price of a shop vac, but the filter doesnt get clogged. 

http://www.icscompany.net/prod01.htm#System


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Dustless technologies makes some neat stuff at pretty reasonable prices...although I can't find a shroud or jiggy for a cutoff saw.

Vacuums are pretty good, my nephew has one and likes it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcIBtzqTtzI


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I was looking at those as well but there wasn't any detail on how the filter stays clean during operation unless I missed it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Did you watch the whole video, filtration is pretty wicked on this unit including wet or dry and slurry as well.

Main hepa needs to be replaced after approx 30 bags...not a bad vac if you ask me.

I use Nilfisk for my lead and hazardous work - pretty pricey though.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been looking at this Bosch http://www.amazon.com/Makita-VC4710...r=1-29&keywords=hepa+shop+vac#customerReviews

has great specs, auto tool activation, filter cleaning. Supposedly a rebranded nilfisk

The dustless does seem like it would be decent enough though at a third of the cost.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

JBM said:


> What does it do if you don't pull it towards you? Does it catch anything?




Not much. It was explained to me that the channel you just cut is below the opening of the Saw Muzzle. You get about 3/4 dust blow by.
Dust Muzzle is the name of the unit. I called it Dust Deputy above. The Dust Deputy is the pre-filter unit that hasn't come in yet.
Going to see how the HomeCheapo shop vac holds up today. We only made about 10 cuts yesterday. Seemed to work pretty good. What I'm told will happen is the lower power vac will loose suction quickly as the filter starts to fill up.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

You have to use fine filter bags(drywall dust) 20$ for 3 I believe. Must use filter bags!!!
140 CFM is laughable,


----------

